# SSB back stay antenna attachment



## Sailing Nemo (Nov 21, 2020)

I reattached my SSB antenna to my back stay today. In the past I have twisted the center conductor together with the shield, soldered this, then attached to the back stay with bulldog clamp. Not the best results. Today I only attached the center conductor to the stay and cut shielding back so no contact is made with backstay. Should the shield be in contact with backstay or not? Never seen this mentioned anywhere.
much obliged,
Randy
S/V Nautilus, currently San Carlos, Mexico


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Most people do not use coax for their antenna lead, so this question usually isn't applicable. All that is needed is a wire from the coupler to the backstay, and that wire becomes part of the antenna itself. If you use coax, then either connect the shield to the center conductor at both ends, or strip it back at both ends (essentially a single wire). I'd opt for the latter, but I wouldn't use coax at all.

Propagation isn't good right now, so a single test might not tell how the antenna is operating in general.

Mark


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

There is no shield for cable used for a backstay antenna. Use this:









Ancor GTO 15 High Voltage Cable - Sold by the Spool


Applications: HAM and SSB Antenna Installations (Not for VHF or TV Antennas), Cable Type: 14 AGW, Premium Tinned Copper, High Voltage (15,000 Volt), Spool Length: 25', Sold by the Spool




www.defender.com


----------



## Sailing Nemo (Nov 21, 2020)

colemj said:


> Most people do not use coax for their antenna lead, so this question usually isn't applicable. All that is needed is a wire from the coupler to the backstay, and that wire becomes part of the antenna itself. If you use coax, then either connect the shield to the center conductor at both ends, or strip it back at both ends (essentially a single wire). I'd opt for the latter, but I wouldn't use coax at all.
> 
> Propagation isn't good right now, so a single test might not tell how the antenna is operating in general.
> 
> Mark


Thanks so much Mark. This is as I expected but often one must wade through the "Zen" of making it too complicated and return to basics.
Randy


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Just in case this isn't known, the length of the wire from the coupler to the backstay antenna, plus the length of the antenna is an important measurment for an SSB. I offer it, in the event someone just threw a random amount of coax at it.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

For a long wire antenna using a backstay, the length doesn't really matter much. One would ideally like to avoid 1/2 wavelengths of the bands they are interested in, but this isn't very adjustable with a backstay already cut and a coupler wire that should be as short and straight as possible. It would be better to be at a 1/2 wavelength than have a 10' coil of extra wire between the coupler and antenna, for example.

Mark


----------

